# Many a good plan!



## gavroche (22 Sep 2016)

Next Saturday my wife is meeting her daughter in Chester for the day so I thought I would take this opportunity to put into action my plan to take a train to LLanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch from my home town and ride back from there ( don't ask me to write that again!)
Checked time table and a train leaves at 10.07 , cost £9.50. Great I thought! Now just a quick look at the weather forecast and all clear, no rain BUT 45mph winds coming from the South!! As I will be travelling in a West-East direction, it is a no go. So, back to the drawing board. I think I will give the bikes a good clean up instead.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Sep 2016)

could you not hide behind the station sign for the first couple of miles


----------



## steve50 (22 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> could you not hide behind the station sign for the first couple of miles


----------

